# is remote live view on pc screen possible with EOS M



## oyster (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been answered many times but I have just bought an EOS M specifically to use with a microscope set up to view images and capture them directly on PC as in this example http://www.lmscope.com/produkt22/canon_eos_utility_microscope_en.shtml
I have installed EOS utility software and it doesn't look anything like this. I am now very worried that Live View is not possible on the EOS M only on the SLRs? It is confusing because Live View in the instruction manual seems to refer only to the camera LCD screen - I dont know what other view you would expect there!
1) is it possible using Canon software - am I missing a setting?
2) is it possible using magic lantern. http://www.magiclantern.fm/ I can see the EOS M is supported but is the functionality I want supported? and is it safe to use?
Thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## dcm (Mar 8, 2015)

EOS M has live view on the back LCD only, no tethering options. 

I believe the EOS M2 allows wifi tethering to a smart phone. Not sure about eOS utility over USB, but didn't see it mentioned.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2015)

You can't tether it like a regular DSLR. That's something that Canon left out, and stopped me from buying one.


----------



## oyster (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like my worst fears are confirmed and I have made an expensive mistake.
The remaining question is whether there are any possible work-arounds such as *Magic lantern* I mentioned?
Otherwise I will try to give away and buy a DSLR body. 
Does anyone know what the oldest Rebel model is that definitely has "tethered" Live View?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2015)

oyster said:


> Thanks for the replies. It looks like my worst fears are confirmed and I have made an expensive mistake.
> The remaining question is whether there are any possible work-arounds such as *Magic lantern* I mentioned?
> Otherwise I will try to give away and buy a DSLR body.
> Does anyone know what the oldest Rebel model is that definitely has "tethered" Live View?



The 40D was the first unit to have liveview, and was able to be controlled and viewed live on a pc monitor.


If you want a small body that can be tethered check out the SL-1. I'd look at the 2nd list which includes the ability to capture video. 

I believe this is the list of cameras that will be tethered with a live view on the screen.

•Large high quality live view display on PC with live histogram, autofocus and intuitive manual focusing using mouse wheel with Canon EOS 40D, Canon EOS 50D, Canon EOS 60D, Canon EOS 70D, Canon EOS 100D/Rebel SL1, Canon EOS 700D/Rebel T5i, Canon EOS 650D/Rebel T4i, Canon EOS 600D/Rebel T3i, Canon EOS 1200D/Rebel T5, Canon EOS 1100D/Rebel T3, Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i, Canon EOS 500D/Rebel T1i, Canon EOS 450D/Rebel XSi, Canon EOS 1000D/Rebel XS, Canon EOS 5D Mark III, Canon EOS 5D Mark II, Canon EOS 6D, Canon EOS 7D Mark II, Canon EOS 7D, Canon EOS-1D X, Canon EOS-1D C, Canon EOS-1D Mark IV, Canon EOS-1Ds Mark III or Canon EOS-1D Mark III

•Video capture controlled from the PC with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III, Canon EOS 5D Mark II, Canon EOS-1D X, Canon EOS-1D C, Canon EOS-1D Mark IV, Canon EOS 6D, Canon EOS 7D Mark II, Canon EOS 7D, Canon EOS 70D, Canon EOS 60D, Canon EOS 1000D/Rebel SL1, Canon EOS 700D/Rebel T5i, Canon EOS 650D/Rebel T4i, Canon EOS 600D/Rebel T3i, Canon EOS 550D/Rebel T2i, Canon EOS 500D/Rebel T2i, Canon EOS 1200D/Rebel T5, Canon EOS 1100D/Rebel T3


----------

